# Do I have a sound card?



## markwalker (Nov 28, 2001)

Hi there,

Silly question time i think.....

Setting up my mates new computer last night, everything working fine apart from no sound coming out the speakers.... Now at the back of the computer is the slot where you would conect your speakers so i presumed this is a sound card??

But when i carried out a Belarc review and under 'Multimedia' it was blank.

I'm confused


----------



## roneroberts (Jul 16, 2004)

Greetings from the USA ! 

I have a similiar problem so I hope someone answers your post !

Hope you have a nice evening...


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

When you say setting up what do you mean.......?

Installing Windows.......


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

What,s your prob *roneroberts*?


----------



## markwalker (Nov 28, 2001)

yes installing windows....


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Do you have a disk with drivers on it that came with the PC?


----------



## markwalker (Nov 28, 2001)

nope, it was just a tower with no operating system. I installed the operating system. Did a check to see what sound card it was to try and download the drivers... by having the slots in the back does that not necessarily mean there's a sound card then??


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try here ....this is all the drivers for that PC.

Load the chipset drivers and then Audio drivers, restart the PC and see how that works

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...en&SystemID=DIM_PNT_P4_CEL_2400&os=WW1&osl=EN


----------



## markwalker (Nov 28, 2001)

its not for my computer, its my friends computer....


----------



## markwalker (Nov 28, 2001)

The following is a list of the contents in my friends computer....

10214120 Aries Assembly/QC/Packaging for Aries PC System 1
10011463 Aries Dual IDE UDMA133 Hard Disk Drive Cable 30cm 1
10282658 Foxconn 760GXK8MCS
Skt754 VGA Audio LAN MATX Motherboard 1
10284121 Generic CX8759
Black Knight Atx Case With 400W PSU 1
10280363 Generic PSU already in case 1
10280648 AMD Sempron 2800+ 1.6Ghz Socket 754 256KB Boxed 1
10263983 Aries 512MB PC3200 184pin DDR 400 DIMM Memory 1
10279077 Generic Integrated Graphics 1
10292023 Maxtor DiamondMax 20 80GB 8MB Cache IDE HDD OEM 1
10275168 Sony Black CDRW/DVD Combi Drive 52x32x52x16x OEM 1
10282254 Aries Integrated Sound 1
10282256 Aries Onboard LAN 1
10261494 Aries 2.1 Sub Woofer Active Speakers Black 1
10203736 Aries No Operating System Option 1
10286242 Bizbone Bizbone Standard PC Warranty 1


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Is this a Home build or store bought PC?


----------



## markwalker (Nov 28, 2001)

Store built PC


----------



## markwalker (Nov 28, 2001)

Any ideas anyone.....?

Thanks


----------



## roneroberts (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you for responding.

Simply enough, I think my WIN98SE setup cd is missing a crucial file...
I have no sound...
After re-installing WIN98SE, I received the following message:

C:\window\system\precopy

(file was not found)


----------



## markwalker (Nov 28, 2001)

Hi Bonk,

Any idea's?

Cheers


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Find out what Video Card is in it and what motherboard

This will tell you what inside your PC.

EverestHome


----------



## markwalker (Nov 28, 2001)

Cheers Bonk, I'll give it a go


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You have a foxconn board; here is the sound driver

Note if this is a new install, you need to do some other things before you install sound drivers.
1 Update to sp2 unless your disk already has sp2
2 Install chipset drivers
3 Now install sound, lan, etc
4 Install video driver after all of the above is done.


----------

